# Silk Bottles by Lukkos



## Rob Fisher (18/5/17)

6.8ml capacity Silicone Silk Bottles from Lukkos in Italy! Installed in the P67! Hellfire Havoc Dual Coils and Brain Freeze from Naked in the bottle... Wow these are really awesome bottles! Chicken Dinner! Dream bottles for Squonkers!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (19/5/17)

Although i don't have lukkos bottles the silicone squonk is the best IMHO.
As I've said before, the Italian bottles to the reo bottles are what the super soft silicone is to the Italian bottles. 

@Rob Fisher, does the Lukkos bottle have the silicon lip at the top cap that seals itself when screwed down? I'm trying to establish the difference besides the top cap. The cappy V4's top cap "pinched" the silicone lip thus sealing itself. What else I like about the cappy is the "catch cup" lid. 

Your caps look very nice and I'm glad you finally got some! 

I have also noticed that the bottle gets slightly harder to press just before the juice comes out the airholes making squonking easier without looking. 

This is the 8.5ml version which is a dark grey/black. 
I have the 6ml version in white as backups.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (19/5/17)

Nice bottles @Rob Fisher and @Christos !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/5/17)

Yip @Christos they do have silicone on the top to form a perfect seal.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (19/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip @Christos they do have silicone on the top to form a perfect seal.
> View attachment 95126
> View attachment 95127


Thanks. I'll snap some pics of the cappys for you a bit later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (19/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip @Christos they do have silicone on the top to form a perfect seal.
> View attachment 95126
> View attachment 95127


Dayum, I so need some of these

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (19/5/17)

Here are the cappies recessed inside the cap with the lip and also a clear pic if the catch cup. 



Do your bottles pick up fluff @Rob Fisher ?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/5/17)

Christos said:


> Do your bottles pick up fluff @Rob Fisher ?



Not yet but I would imagine it will...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (8/7/17)

Anyone have any Lukkos or Cappy v4s to sell to me?


----------

